# hi,,i neeeeed help



## wahas (Aug 3, 2012)

hi guys,,im looking for help,,plz anyone can help just send me to my emailim man ,27 years old ,, want to be part of freemason ,,,  im from yemen ,, so im really interested in freemason , i dont know anyone freemasonthis is my email  armee_man@hotmail.complz plz plz plz   helpwarm regards


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

HI wahas,

Unless I am wrong, I could be...being a Freemason in virtually all Islamic states can get you jailed or worse. Better think again or immigrate...

Peter


----------



## wahas (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

hi Peter ,,
thanks for ur reply, and for ur care ,,
i really dont care about what gona happened to me ,,  all what i care  it how can i be freemason,,and i really didnt find any one or any freemason to explain to me where to go or who to meet ,, i was thinking to join this brotherhood for long time ,,, i might go to Europe soon to finish my Doctorate there ,,, i really need someone to take my hand and to let me join as soon as possible,,


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

Do what you like wahas, but remember the consequences in Islamic states. If you are going to the UK, simply contact the Grand Lodge of England.

Peter


----------



## wahas (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

thanks peter,, but r u sure that there r  consequences in our countries, specially in Yemen ,,
coz im really dont know


----------



## wahas (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

and if we dont allowed to join freemasnoary  ,, than why,,, coz i think its not like secret organization ,,im i right? and its allowed everywhere ,, than why its not allowed in islamic countries


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*

There are Brethren in this forum who are much more of an authority than I on Freemasonry in Islamic countries, if there are any reading this thread please answer his concerns.

As I undertsand the situation. The posture Islam has taken towards Freemasonry is one much like Christianity has. Religious dogma is such that it states the requirement of belief in exclusivity. This can be seen in the statement in the Shahada, "  There is no god worthy of worship except God and Muhammad is His messenger."

While religions practice exclusivity, Freemasonry practices* inclusiveness. *We believe that a man's faith is between him and his God, we regard all as equals. This is why in many lodges one can see on the alter more than one holy book. Every member of the lodge is an equal. In my lodge we place the Bible and the Koran on the alter, they have equal significance.

This places us, as a fraternity, at odds with many organized religions. However in Islamic countires penalties for being a Freemason are much harsher than in non Islamic countries because religion and government are the same in most Islamic counties under Sharia.

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## Benton (Aug 3, 2012)

wahas, you're welcome to inquire about Freemasonry on this board, but please do not spam every single thread with the same message. One thread with an initial message will suffice. I've deleted the excess posts, and merged some into this thread. Lets try to keep your inquiry focused here for the time being, and any posts in other threads relevant and on topic.


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry Brother Benton, I was n't paying much attention to the frequency of posts. I think wahas can take it from here and get any advice he may need from official sources.

Peter


----------



## Benton (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Peter, you're not at all at fault. You didn't post the same message a half dozen times across various threads. 

I have no problem with the discussion taking place, as long as it stays localized and doesn't derail threads. Nothing to worry about, the problem is solved now.


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my, I wasn't aware of that. ok then.


----------



## Ali (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Wahas. I am a Mason of Muslim faith residing in the U.S.  I Believe you may find this article of interest as it relates to Islam and Masonry. It should help to answer some of your concerns or those of other fellow Muslims.  

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/masonic-education/esoterica/the-quran-in-the-craft-degrees/


----------



## wahas (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks a alot Ali,, i just finished  reading   the article that u told me ,, i really appropriate it ,, so have read that if u want to be mason , u have to know one  to guide u ,,, so can u help me  ?? can u be my Guide ?? 
if yes , im really gona be so happy , if no , then plz tell me what to do to be


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Meet the Staff*



PeterLT said:


> HI wahas,
> 
> Unless I am wrong, I could be...being a Freemason in virtually all Islamic states can get you jailed or worse. Better think again or immigrate...
> 
> Peter



Can't sum it up better than that. Best of luck in your travels, thread closed.


----------

